# Tegu vitamin c Deficiency?



## Fatboyxdww (Nov 26, 2011)

I took my 6 month old black and white to the vet the other day and after looking him over he said that there is a vitamin C deficiency. Does anyone have some adobe on how to fix this problem. Please and thank you!


----------



## james.w (Nov 26, 2011)

Feed foods with vitamin C. What does your tegus diet consist of? What made the vet determine it was a vit c deficiency?


----------



## Fatboyxdww (Nov 26, 2011)

Well the tegu is having difficulty shedding so I thinks that's what made him determine that. And right now he really isn't eating but when he does it's scrambled eggs dusted with calcium and super worms dusted as well. He isn't eating because of hibnation

What type of foods should I feed him that are high in vit C


----------



## james.w (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't think shedding issues constitutes a vit c deficiency. 

If you stick with a varied diet all vitamins should be covered. Ground turkey, chicken gizzards and hearts, beef livers (high in vit c), fish (tilapia, salmon), shrimp, eggs, mice, rats, chicks, roaches, ctickets, worms, fruits, greens, and vegetables. 

What is the humidity in the enclosure and what are you using for substrate? Cod liver oil mixed into foods will help with shedding as well.


----------



## Fatboyxdww (Nov 26, 2011)

Where can I get cod liver oil? And humidity is around 75 80%


----------



## james.w (Nov 26, 2011)

I got my cod liver oil at walmart in the vitamin section. It is usually in gel cap form. Just cut the capsule open and mix contents with food.


----------



## Vince (Nov 30, 2011)

I got a big bottle of cod liver oil at our local Walgreens for about $10 for a big bottle. I just measure a tablespoon for each pound of ground turkey.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 30, 2011)

You can get cod liver oil at alot of different places, any of the CVS or walgreens should have them, GNCs walmart etc...i got mine in liquid form at GNC the first time and the second time at walgreens. Its the vitamin A in the liver oil that helps with the shedding not vitamin C


----------

